# New Outback Sydney 31rqs



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

We will be getting the trailer this coming week !!!! Off line date was August 10 !! Dealer to pick up and prep Monday Aug. 14 !!!!!!!!!!! Will post pic! Also picked up new TV 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Quad Cab 4x4/ 5.9L HO Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine !!! Hope it will pull this trailer??? The Rip


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you will be OK pulling with the Dodge (the Duramax would have been better














). Good luck on getting your trailer.

Gary


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard and CONGRATS on the new RQS... you will love her. Just remember, she's a big girl, and needs a little finessing on the highway- but with that diesel, she'll pull great!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rip to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS and the Dodge 2500
Very nice combo
Can't wait to see the pics

Don


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratluations on the new 31RQS.

You will love it!!!!

anne


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

So how'd you get the name Ripper









Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback, That one is a monster compared to my little 23RS


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on selecting a beautiful Outback! Have fun.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

A new Outback AND a new Dodge!
It doesn't get any better than that








Good luck!!


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the New Trailer!







Sorry about the Dodge.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mbakers said:


> Congrats on the New Trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh! I sense a dissing coming on









Congrats on the new 31rqs and Welcome to Outbackers!
Great to have you here








Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You'll be fine towing the 31 RQS with the Dodge Cummins 2500. It's a towing beast!!







Enjoy your camper. That's a fine TT!!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Rip said:


> We will be getting the trailer this coming week !!!! Off line date was August 10 !! Dealer to pick up and prep Monday Aug. 14 !!!!!!!!!!! Will post pic! Also picked up new TV 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Quad Cab 4x4/ 5.9L HO Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine !!! Hope it will pull this trailer??? The Rip


Thats a nice combo!


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

welcome to the site, did you get the maxx cab in the truck? I've been looking at those


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

rnameless said:


> welcome to the site, did you get the maxx cab in the truck? I've been looking at those


No the Quad Cab !!!! the Mega Cab is on a long bed truck with a short bed and that truck would not fit in my garage with my work benches


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rip said:


> We will be getting the trailer this coming week !!!! Off line date was August 10 !! Dealer to pick up and prep Monday Aug. 14 !!!!!!!!!!! Will post pic! Also picked up new TV 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Quad Cab 4x4/ 5.9L HO Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine !!! Hope it will pull this trailer??? The Rip


Thats a nice combo!








[/quote]

Hi, Lee!
That little baby Bella is quite a cute combo, too!!







You bringing her to the fall rally or the GA Mtn. Fair to show her off?? HUH, HUH??








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. That is one sweet model you purchased. I'm "thinking" about an upgrade, but I sure like having NO trailer payments.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback Rip!








And the new Ram. WOW!

Now all that's left is the good times!
(Oh, yeah... and the payments!)

Enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

